# They Call it Chimping!



## Bend The Light (Nov 17, 2011)

Caught this guy up close! Definitely chimping! 




Chimping! by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




Chimping! by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

 :mrgreen:


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 17, 2011)

Madam Tussauds??? Museum?


----------



## Bend The Light (Nov 17, 2011)

bogeyguy said:


> Madam Tussauds??? Museum?



Passenger seat in my car. 

link


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 17, 2011)

does that work for the diamond lane?


----------



## Bend The Light (Nov 18, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> does that work for the diamond lane?



I had to Google that. I bet it would, but he's only small.


----------

